# 100% CURE LEAKY GAS SATAN 100%



## ileo (Jun 14, 2012)

Ama Dosha
[background=rgb(241, 217, 151)]is the end result of poorly digested food. It has sticky qualities which adhere to the channels (srotas) of the body obstructing flow. It is a toxin which accumulates in the digestive system and is later deposited into the organs and tissues of the body where it contributes to disease. Ama leads to foul odors in the breath and body as well as foul smelling gas.[/background][background=rgb(241, 217, 151)]Cure = get rid of ama [/background]
[background=rgb(241, 217, 151)]therapy called Pancha Karma[/background][sup]i[/sup][background=rgb(241, 217, 151)] is advised for removing ama. [/background][background=rgb(241, 217, 151)]involves properly oiling the body both internally and externally. The external portion is performed using body oils, which may be applied in a variety of ways including massage. The internal portion is performed using medicated ghee. This is a preparation of clarified butter with special herbs cooked in it. Triphala gee and brahmi gee are common preparations as well as bitter ghee prepared with multiple bitter herbs. *Once oiled*, the patients body is exposed to *heat*, again, from a variety of sources including steam, dry heat, or* via a hose attached to a pressure cooker*. This last variety is called Nadi Swedana. This combination of oil and heat loosens ama trapped in the tissues of the body and dilates the channels of the body allowing the ama to return to the digestive system for elimination. During this period special foods are taken, most commonly Kitcheree (Mong Dal and Basmatti Rice) as well as *additional herbs as indicated.*[/background][background=rgb(241, 217, 151)]The second phase of Pancha Karma are the elimination procedures. These include Niruha Basti[sup]i[/sup] (Herbal decoction enemas), virchana (purgation), nasya (*Cleansing of the nasal passages and sinuses*) and Vamana (Vomiting). Traditionally Blood letting may also be applied. One or more of these procedures may be administered depending upon the nature of the patient and the nature of the disease.[/background][background=rgb(241, 217, 151)]In the final phase of Pancha Karma procedures are administered which rekindle the agni and rebuild the patients strength. This process called rasayana is what leaves the patient stronger from the procedures than before they began. To rekindle the agni, dipanas are mentioned above are utilized such as Trikatu or Hingwastika. The diet is slowly increased in both variety and quantity to match the growing strength of the agni an dthe patient. This process is called Samsarjana Krama. When strength of the agni is sufficient, *rejuvenative herbs* or preparations are given. These include herbs such as Bala, Ashwagandha and Kappikacchu as well as formula Chyavanprash. Which specific formula is given depends upon the nature of the patient and the disease.[/background][background=rgb(241, 217, 151)]The first two phases of Pancha Karma can take from 7 - 28 days to administer in order to *remove all the ama present in a person*. As these programs are costly in both time and money, multiple shorter programs are often prescribed. Phase three, rejuvenation can take an additional month but is well worth the effort.[/background]
[background=rgb(241, 217, 151)]IF THE ABOVE DOES NOT WORK, look to Galen and Hippocrates[/background]
a healthy stool should have a characteristic *musky odor. *Odors in excess of this, or strange and unusual odors, are definitely abnormal. Most cases of a foul-smelling stool are due either to fermentation or putrefaction in the intestines, or to *aggravated yellow bile.*
*Yellow bile, *or the *Choleric *humor, has a *Digestive *force, or virtue. It is secreted by the liver and gall bladder directly into the duodenum and small intestine. Its main job there is to excrete, digest and absorb fats, but its hot, sharp, mildly irritating quality also acts to stimulate peristaltic movement and the defecation reflex in the large intestine. This makes bile the body's own natural laxative. Normal healthy bile is what colors the stool a rich, dark brown; stools that are too light in color usually lack sufficient bile.
*Get rid of yellow bile *(coincidentally, you may also be experiencing *violence and vengefulness)*


----------



## Beet (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi ileo,
thanks, interesting post. An indian work college told me about this many many years ago. I didn't look to far into it due to the cash issue but I've thought about it from time to time. Have you tried it or in the process?

Thinking of incorporating it into my new regime (hippo's & vit E etc etc)

Best wishes
Beet


----------



## Beet (Feb 20, 2005)

sorry spelling I mean 'colleague'


----------



## MGS (Oct 24, 2012)

you guys are_ totally wrong,_ the cure is psychic surgery. Get yourself a good quality shaman not some wannabe. You may have to live with the shaman for a short while and fast to show your seriousness about having a procedure done, they don't just hand it out to any stupid ****** after all. I had to fast for 3 days in the Bolivian jungle before the shaman would accept me. The surgery too begins with a cleanse, where you drink water until you puke. They make you puke back into the container and then you have to keep drinking it, and repeat this maybe 3 or 4 times. This guy was old school, spoke no english, spoke no espanol, only kechwa (a canadian dialect). He foresaw my arrival and new that the surgery would be a success. I had to find the correct medicines in the jungle too, which was difficult because the jungle didn't want me there and seemed to send insects to confuse me. I don't actually remember much of the surgery itself, but i remember a force inside my abdomen, which was threatening to the stupid muscles that had not stopped working. Weirdly there is no marks on the skin, but there was a lot of blood at the time. Now there is occasional pain, like some muscles inside are rebelling again, but the shaman's was too great and they are afraid to cripple me again. I am not only cured 100%, and am so cured that my anus gives off a smell that makes other people de-stress. It is like a herbal, planty smell that reminds one of the smell of freshly cut grass in a democratic country, blended with clown tears and faded gentility. Its hard to put the finger exactly on the smell, but the shaman has obviously told my body how to attract the right bacteria to my being. I also brought internet crystals to help with this, because the energy of modern living is all wrong. People have forgotten how to speak to their bodies and that is where all disease originates. Something else I noted is that I don't eat orange foods (carrots are the worst), ride in a car in the passenger seats, or wear clothing or shoes made from vertebrate animals with a nervous system (fish are an exception to this)...otherwise my odor comes back with a vengeance. The main thing is to respect your core spirit being enough to allow your subconscious to heal your physical body. Good luck my friends!


----------



## MGS (Oct 24, 2012)

I forgot to mention a very important point, I never can go past he equator into the northern hemisphere. It is well known that the magnetism of the northern hemisphere causes many cancers and buildup of toxins. Ever been shat on by a bird northerners? THERE IS THE PROOF! The northern hemisphere is not healthy, I suggest all LG/FBO folk leave there immediately if they ever want to be cured. I learned this in the excellent book by the alternative onco-nephrologist Dr Farquois Svishkchenka in his book "boreum pathologica". Good luck friends!


----------



## MGS (Oct 24, 2012)

Sir, I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. I suggest a brain cleanse with aloe to remove northern hemisphere negative magnetism and cancer toxins. MGS stands for mycotrophic gastric signalling, and the name has been in my family for generations, so do not insult my ancestors please


----------



## MGS (Oct 24, 2012)

Sir,

I just Got back from Bolivia, so I could not post my cure sooner. I'm not offended by your aggression, as I know it is merely the mucoid plaque that has polluted your critical faculties with auto intoxicating negative energies. Good luck my brother


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

when make stinky poo vishnu say eat the ghee for make right bum bum. salutations.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Replying to it only keeps it alive, so locking.


----------

